# buying a category D write off!



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hey guys been looking at buying a cat d repairable car! Saw a very nice corsa sxi 2day on a 05 plate. Everything on it is really nice very clean except a large dent on rear qaurter panel along with scratches looks like someone has backed into it! No airbags deployed and all gaps line up perfect! Any you guys bought a cat d and repaired it? Im at college doing panel beating so tools etc aint a issue! Looking to see what is required paperwork side of things am i right in thinking a cat d does nt require a vic check and how do u go bout getting v5! After those 2 things is it just a mot thats required? Then its urs to keep or sell! Thanks!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

a lot of cars go cat d for little more than a cracked bumper tbh . your in the right place to fix it up ! go for it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just make sure it is cheap enough. 

Take photo evidence why the car was written off as most people will assume a big accident. 

That said the resale value will always be lower 

Cat D cars don't need a vic check.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks guys. So is it simply a case of going to scrappy buying a cat d car paying fee etc. Get it delivered 2 mine then keep it in lock up till i have repaired it to MOT standard! Pass MOT and thats it?


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

My old Saxo was a cat d write off it has got to have been the most reliable car I have had not a single fault with it mechanically, only faults were down to my novice ability at bodywork 

So I say go for it mate


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Thinking about it, my Ford Focus was a cat D, as was my dads Passat, and the MX5, and my sisters Morris Minor (that actually was a CAT C due to vandal damage), and my Fireblade, and my Hornet, and the other Passat... 

I've checked them over myself and brought all of them on the road, some had body damage, the MX5 was flood damaged (fried ECU), the Morris Minor had been vandleised (dents on bonnet and wings so was put under a cat C). The last Passat had a front end shunt which bent the chassis leg, that needed to be put onto a jig.

CAT D you just apply for the V5 using a form from the DVLA, with a CAT C you need to apply for a VIC check, then once complete they'll send you the V5. You can check if it needs a VIC check on the Tax/sorn system on Direct Gov.

Anything is possible. I'd go for it if I was you  can't make it any worse and everything will be a learning curve! Good luck


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been told that when a CAT C and thus a VIC marker is put against a car, the MOT becomes void. I'm unsure what is right but I've always taken the car for another MOT to have a second opinion when checking its road worthiness.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

cheers guys. Going to go for it i think get a budget of 500 put by and go for a cat d i think! Any you guys bought frm salvage auctions?


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

salvage market.co.uk is the site i saw corsa on black sxi based in addiewell. Also saw some nice cars that was nt auction based ie fixed price on car at scb salvage in mid lothain. Any u guys wana have a look and let me knw what ya think sxi would go 4 normaly id really appreciate it haha


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cat D is rarely serious damage but it's worth using common sense in the buying process - You should be fine if that's the case. Pictures of the damage is ideal.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

would post link but my phone aint playing haha. Thats the exact reason am after a cat d mate most cat d i have seen thats 06 plate or older seem 2 be panel damage. Wana stay away frm jigs and welding repairs as i wana do the repairs at home leave a car in college and theres sure to be bits going missing lol. One more thing guys not sure how it works if i have car in lock up and i have v5 in my name but have no tax or mot how am i meant to get car to mot station. Would i have to get it transported there or is there a loophole that allows you to drive car to and frm a booked MOT appointment without a valid tax disc. Never had this problem before lol. Legal stuff eh?


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

not forgetting temp insurance to get to mot!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Ok a friend used to be in this business so here goes.

As soon as you buy the car get it sorn'd otherwise you could get a massive fine you must not leave it on any public highway at any time, just being seen or photographed is enough to be prosecuted.

Get the car repaired and you can pre book an MOT, as long as you drive directly there and directly back you are legal as far as road fund licence and MOT is concerned.

You MUST have insurance or arrange for the MOT station to collect MOT and deliver the vehicle back to you on their traders insurance policy, thats the ONLY way to avoid having to insure the car, again going through an ANPR or speed camera whilst it isnt insured will get the car impounded and if the fines aren't paid crushed (OUCH!)

PS If you choose to take the car for an MOT yourself don't whatever you do stop on the way there or the way back, I actually made that mistake myself a lot of years ago and was prosecuted for it and fined quite heavily (charged with driving without an mot and without RFL, ordered to pay back tax and had loads of problems because it didnt have an mot to get tax etc, it was a nightmare)

Im sure there are things I've missed as I said it was a friend that used to repair damaged cars for a living and I only knew it as an onlooker (one of the problems with being an old fogey is you go through a lot of stuff over the years lol)

Hope this helps a little


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks mate had a look at dvla there! Frm what i can mke out u can drive a car that is sorned to a pre booked mot test then drive it straight bk home as long as you have insurance for said vehicle. Think when the time comes il fne pc plod at the local station just to double check lol!


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

so yeah what you said is spot on! Thanks everyone makes things much easier to understand!


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

As long as you have insurance, and the car is booked in for it's MOT, you are allowed to drive there and back, as long as the route is the most direct one. 

When I used to be in Salvage, I used to buy from a physical auction not too far from me but since then, they've joined forces with CoPart and turned their auction into an online bidding auction.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

This threads got me looking at buying and selling cars again!! :lol:

But everyone's totally right regarding the mot and insurance
I've seen cat D's that's just needing the back bumper and bonnet resprayed. And maybe the odd scratch somewhere.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah silva seems a right gd money maker even making 200 plus in profit a month is worth it to me! as id rather work on car and enjoy doing it rather than work weekends in factory/call centres! U ever buy frm the salvage auction in addiewell mate. Be taking a trip over on sat to see whats what


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Twizz said:


> I've been told that when a CAT C and thus a VIC marker is put against a car, the MOT becomes void. I'm unsure what is right but I've always taken the car for another MOT to have a second opinion when checking its road worthiness.


cat c has nothing to do with an mot. i MOT'd my cat c a couple of months ago, just need to fill the forms in to get my VIC check done

all the vic check is, 10 minutes of matching the log book to the engine / chassis numbers to make sure they are all the same.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hey guys managed to get a wee corsa 2day from salvage was a trade in and came with mot till 28th sept and a v5. Advice needed for v5 please:/ lol i have v5 with previous owner on it, its only one sheet as opposed to the one i have for my car which has 3 pages first being red and also says V5C on it. The one i got today seems like an old style dated 2000 and headlined vehicle registration docunment V5 and just blue page.also thinking previous guy has maybe made a mistake as his name is printed in part a as registered keeper then in part b he has written his details down as new keeper. Please help lol dnt knw if im missing a sheet etc wana get it taxed asap.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

That v5 is void anyway

Apply for new one from dvla


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

One of my previous cars was a CAT D. A Rover 420 SLi saloon. P plate, had about 45k on it when I bought it. It needed a wheel, wishbone and wing. The guy who bought it and sorted it was a mechanic and painter at a local garage. Even gave me the pictures of him repairing it. It had a slight paint run on the repaired wing under the indicator, but nothing really major.
Cracking car too. I was cruising about in a big ol 2.0L 16v petrol barge, all my mates where in girly 1.2/1.4 hatchbacks  . I did a few things to it, a bit of ice and some oily bits.
Here she is on Koni adjustable dampers and Eibach springs. Had a manifold back stainless too.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice car mate dont think il be buying private for a while lol plenty nice trade ins and cat ds up at the salvage auctions. My first expereince has been a good one apart frm first failing mot on rear brakes and emission both of which were simple small fixes its been a gd experience and made a small profit! Now planning on buying newer cars and making bigger profits happy days. And thanks for all the advice people have been adding!


----------

